# My Red Bottecchia



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

With all of the love being passed about for Bottecchia's I figure its time to post mine again...

Its a 59cm, weighs 24 lbs. has SLX/SPX tubing and rides like a dream.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*My 2nd Bottecchia*

Here's my 2nd one. Same basic bicycle, but with older C-Record and 126mm spacing.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*My Tommasini Diamante*

And while I'm at it, here's the Diamante. I know, I know, blasphemous to have the Dura Ace on it, but its interesting to note the differences between C-Record and Dura Ace from the same period.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*The Colnago Profil CX*

Rounding out the classic stable; here's the Colnago Profil CX.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Duke249 said:


> With all of the love being passed about for Bottecchia's I figure its time to post mine again...
> 
> Its a 59cm, weighs 24 lbs. has SLX/SPX tubing and rides like a dream.



Did you polish the C-Record cranks?... They look fantastic....


----------



## the bull (Jan 16, 2003)

*Is that a counter pluged in the wall?*

Is that how you know how many pretty bikes you are rolling out to make us all drool!


----------



## Spirito (Nov 26, 2001)

*To you Sir, I raise a toast*

I remember how single minded I became and it seemed my only reason for living was to score a set of them high flange C Record road hubs after seeing a pic of yours on the old photo gallery. Life has been sweet ever since. 

you gots a mighty fine stable of bici. 

thanks for posting 'em.

ciao


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

Duke249 said:


> Rounding out the classic stable; here's the Colnago Profil CX.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, those are all gorgeous. I have to say the Colnago really does it for me. Of course, the others are not far behind, especially with the high flange...


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, I'm drooling. Very nice stable.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*That's the one*

MS tubing and paint scheme. Looks sweet and DA from that period has a classic look, not the current zoot style. However, that is the nicest Profil CX I've ever seen. BTW, you still have the AD10 C40?



Duke249 said:


> And while I'm at it, here's the Diamante. I know, I know, blasphemous to have the Dura Ace on it, but its interesting to note the differences between C-Record and Dura Ace from the same period.


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*there should be al law against this ...*

It seems unfair, so much beauty for one owner! 

I vote for the Bottechia's, the color scheme but certainly the name itself always did something special for me.

When I had sort of a C-Record gruppo and raced it, the pedals (the toe clip version) wore down really fast. I always had problems with the length of the toe clip, had to use several extra washers, and still cut my (biggish) toes with the side of the toe clip. Threw them away when I switched to Look's. I wonder if that was a wise decision.

By the way, do I spot some Mavic friction shifters there? And a Superbe Pro seat post?
Don't let the OnlyCampy brigade catch you!


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

holy crap....that's just unfair!!! :^) all four are beautiful bikes. i've always loved the chromed rear triangle, lugs, and front fork. gives the frame a real classic look.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Unfortunately, the old C40 has been put out to pasture. I found that while it was extremely comfortable, it was extremely soft in the bottom bracket area. It was replaced a year and a half ago with my newest addition...

I've found the new C40 to be extremely addicitive and the Eurus absolutely amazing.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*the cranks*

Yeah, I've always enjoyed the looks of the cranks. They as well as the plate covers on the Delta brakes are polished.


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

*Impressive...*

Good eyes!

Yes, that's a Superbe 25.0mm seatpost on the Diamante. I figured its best to stick with the Japanese theme to the groupset instead of going with the C-Record version. Plus, it is the easiest seatpost that I've ever had to adjust. 

Also, yes, those are Simplex Retrofriction shifters. The first Bottecchia had Campy Syncro shifters that I never cared for and the 2nd Bottecchia originally had the first version of pure friction C-Record shifters. Retrofriction truly is the pinnacle of non-indexed shifting.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

gdtrfb24 said:


> holy crap....that's just unfair!!! :^) all four are beautiful bikes. i've always loved the chromed rear triangle, lugs, and front fork. gives the frame a real classic look.


Same here, that has always been my favourite look. Tommasini is still carrying on the tradition, for one...I'd love to get one of these in a few years.


----------



## Crankist (Feb 3, 2004)

Duke249 said:


> With all of the love being passed about for Bottecchia's I figure its time to post mine again...
> 
> Its a 59cm, weighs 24 lbs. has SLX/SPX tubing and rides like a dream.


Yessir, an absolute stunner.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Okay. Rate them in order of preference. If ya' got the stomach for it!
BTW, I love my Simplex Retrofrictions. The best suggestion the guy who built my 198'0's Somec ever had.


----------



## latinist (May 2, 2003)

*My vote for prettiest thread ever.*

Duke,

You have a seriously breathtaking couple of bicycles there. I've always loved Bottecchia frames, especially red and white ones. Didn't Bottecchia die under mysterious circumstances? I read somewhere there was an altercation with a farmer and a possible homicide on a training ride.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

latinist said:


> Duke,
> 
> You have a seriously breathtaking couple of bicycles there. I've always loved Bottecchia frames, especially red and white ones. Didn't Bottecchia die under mysterious circumstances? I read somewhere there was an altercation with a farmer and a possible homicide on a training ride.


legend says bottecchia was murdered by italian fascists under mussolini. i love pics of him, covered up in mud, lookin like a dirty rag. a small man with long legs.
i guess i need an slx bottechia, in 54 please.


----------



## bondgirlpa02 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Rating*

I think Duke would agree...

Tommasini Diamante
Bottecchia #1 
Bottecchia #2
Colnago C-40 HP
Colnago Profil CX

Am I correct? I've added my fav photo of Bottecchia #1...

-Em.


----------



## t5rguy (Jul 4, 2003)

*my new bottechia is silver ........*

.... looks different, doesn't it?


----------



## Djudd (Jan 29, 2004)

*Looking for an ADR Bottecchia....*

for a few years now. Those of us in the Lemond camp hold those machines on the highest pedestal.


----------



## James30Florida (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't seem to stay away from this thread. :drool:


----------



## CycleBatten (Sep 28, 2004)

*Wow*

Those are absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE the Bottechias. I envy you so much  . Just beautiful.


----------



## PeeWee (Nov 23, 2004)

My Red Bottechia


----------



## jar162 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello,
we also have a colnago profil cx I noticed that on the back of the chain stays on one side of the the drop out along with the "campy" stamp is "USA" on the other drop out is "150".. Any idea what these represent?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Which one rides the best? I have a really good guess, but I'll see what you say.

brewster


----------



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, not including the C40, which is amazing, I'll say that the 2nd Bottecchia is my favorite. The geometry is on the verge of twitchy on the front end, yet it holds a line very well. Its a very race-oriented geometry. If I were to ever have a custom bicycle built, it would have either this geometry or that of my Moser Leader AX. The SLX/SPX tubeset is an absolute magic carpet ride. Its hard to describe, but it feels like the bicycle is always wanting to go faster - to push to the next gear and hammer. Its a "fast" bike. The first Bottecchia is very similar, but just doesn't "glide" like #2. 

On the other hand, the Tommasini is a "slow" bike. Most likely due to the geometry which feels much more laid back on the front end. It still feels like a steel frame, but doesn't have the zing of the SLX/SPX tubeset. 

I can't really comment on the Profil CX too much. It has a very steep front end, but beyond that I haven't spent enough time on it to really tell. Its my "museum piece". 

JAR162, my guess is that its some sort of batch identification. 150th frame for the US market for a particular year/model/size.


----------

